# Home hifi with a car audio twist 😎



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

The system is a Denon 3700 avr, dali spektor 6, 2 and vokal for now

Apple TV as an atmos source and an LG cheapest 55” smart 4k tv

Subs are peerless sls10” in 60l each pair sealed (x2) and a monoprice 450 stereo amp in stereo with a helix dsp mini for tuning subs (I’m a car guy and am very used to the excellent software they have!)

Tuning of subs and crossover points for them will be done with smaart di2 which I use for setting up cars, it allows me to tune crossovers and phase to get the blend between the two sets of drivers as good as can be

So first thing was to try the 60l single sub box in various practical places around the room, starting at front left corner I then moved the single sub box on wires to various locations, front left next to the chair (1.5m back from the left front corner), then the right front corner, and the right next to the mirrored chair, then rear right back corner (it’s a coach house so the stairs come up the left rear), I tried behind the sofa and also to the right of the sofa and also the centre of the room (I’d make a sub box coffee table 😎)

It turned out the front left corner gave the best response, 25-160 was flat within +/-5db from memory assuming a gentle slope down to 160 so both subs ended up there (they will be trimmed later on)

So I set about a bit of eq, learned how limited the crossovers are in the avr (I think I’m room with it set at 80 I get something like a 50hz crossover point in room, adjusting it higher does get me to 80hz, but the drivers weren’t complaining, so I stuck with 80 and measured the response and phase… then disconnected the front l&r and turned on the subs, I ended up with the subs crossed with a LR24db slope at 57 and 50hz (more corner gain made me stagger the crossover to match the responses and phase)

I then added 1msec delay to the nearest sub to set it in phase and time with the corner sub

The result is flat to roughly +/- 2db roughly and now has too much low end compared to upper sub bass… it did sound cool when rocket crashed a spaceship in guardians of the galaxy 2 outside the window with a decent amount of pressure being generated 😎

Figured I should post something about my adventures in av as it’s fun 🙂

The monoprice amp doesn’t like the dsp being connected when it signal senses and turns on/off with a good pop… I may end up with a car amplifier in its place as the dsp will turn that on and off


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Buried wires into the wall, fished them up and ran them down the front left corner and used some trunking in the corner










Trunking under the radiator on the front wall










And up the corner










tape 















More wires not in view 😎 it’s fun pulling cables 🙂


----------

